# Down but not out in Tejas



## Joey Bagels (Apr 23, 2021)

After 15 years, my employer decided it was time to retire me. So now that I have plenty of time and some severance $$, I’m looking into getting a poling skiff. I’ve fished out of kayaks since 2002 and out of float tubes and a boat (freshwater) since 1990, but kayaks get old on the Texas coast, where I’m fighting for a spot with all the other guys that seem to have showed up the past few seasons. I need to broaden my horizons so I’m looking into getting a skiff. Been checking out Skimmer Skiffs but still exploring options. Look forward to reading, learning, and adding where I can. 
Some of what I do here on the coast:


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd be all over the Ambush in the classifieds here. It is in Texas.









2008 Gordon Ambush


2008 Gordon Ambush for Sale Hull completely refinished with guide green awlgrip and awlgrip non-skid. All electronics have been re-wired. Boat has lenco trim tabs and jack plate, all functional. 25hp Yamaha 2-stroke, Hours on motor are unknown but it runs strong. Push pole not included...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Where in 
Texas?


----------



## Joey Bagels (Apr 23, 2021)

I’m by Columbus just south of I-10.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I'd be all over the Ambush in the classifieds here. It is in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Joey Bagels (Apr 23, 2021)

That’s a nice looking boat for sure. Not sure about the 2 stroke and untitled trailer though. I’d be investing in a new 4 stroke immediately and that drives the cost up another $10k right off the bat. Still...I’ll keep an open mind until everything lines up. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Champ Warren (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Champ Warren (Sep 9, 2017)

Fished a kayak in Galveston for 20 yrs then bought a 2009 Hell’s Bay Ambush - father of the Glades skiff, no floor, tunnel, jack plate, and 25 hp Yamaha. Goes anywhere your kayak can with 3.5 inch draft. Runs all day on 2.5 gallons of gas. Super easy to pole. Can cross West Bay if the wind less than about 18 mph. I will never sell it! There is a 2008 Gordon Ambush (he built the same skiff for Hell’s Bay) in the classified section and it is in Texas. You might seriously look into that one!


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Joey Bagels said:


> That’s a nice looking boat for sure. Not sure about the 2 stroke and untitled trailer though. I’d be investing in a new 4 stroke immediately and that drives the cost up another $10k right off the bat. Still...I’ll keep an open mind until everything lines up. Thanks for the heads up.


Unless something has changed in Texas, trailers do not have a title. You take bill of sale for price so the state can get their tax money. If the trailer has serial number you need that otherwise home built.


----------



## Joey Bagels (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I’m definitely considering it. Still weighing options and I’m leaving for an out of state trip week after next, so not in a real rush.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Your going to miss out on a badass rig and price too! The 2 stroke is bullet proof and you don't need a trailer title in Texas. Buy IT !!!!


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

Not to hijack but why an Ambush with a Jack plate vs one with a tunnel for here in Texas? Any thoughts on other solid brands for 15-20k used skiff.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nick_TX27 said:


> Not to hijack but why an Ambush with a Jack plate vs one with a tunnel for here in Texas? Any thoughts on other solid brands for 15-20k used skiff.


It will still run surprisingly shallow with the right prop. I've had both tunnel and non tunnel skiffs. The skiff I am building now will be a non tunnel with a jack plate and I anticipate it will run in about 9 inches.


----------



## barryh1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not mine but a sweet 16' tiller waterman in great shape. Located in Ingleside TX.

instagram.com.com/p/cn-zlyubipg/


----------



## Joey Bagels (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks, but I’m not on instascam or fakebook.


----------



## barryh1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Cute. Thought you were looking for a skiff.


----------

